# New Orleans, La.  Gamers Wanted...



## Oberton (Jan 25, 2005)

Looking for new players for a new D&D d20 game...
I have room for 6 total gamers.
I will use the 25 point buy method to generate characters
Core rules only.
Other books require you to own them and my approval.


----------

